# Ballast help needed



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

Looking to swap out my old lighting t12 vho and replace with a retro fit t5 lighting. Wondering if I can use the current ballast I have instead of having to buy a new one. Specs listed below. Any help is greatly appreciated










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonM (Nov 26, 2011)

Unfortunatley you cannot run t5 ho off of a t12 vho ballast


----------



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*balyst*

agree with above u will over work your bulb ...it may work but I think its just worth finding a ballyst from a electrical supply store ...
good luck 
tom


----------



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks Guys, appreciate the direction


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

